# www.haineskenpo.com



## compsolver (Oct 27, 2003)

anyone know about www.haineskenpo.com?


----------



## arnisador (Oct 27, 2003)

It seems to be associated with the video sales site:
http://www.fiveanimalkenpo.com/


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 27, 2003)

1 guy has 2 web site.

don't know who this guy is. His video is fun too watch

this guy is one of larry tatum's students

http://kenponet.tripod.com/flame/tree/t/larry_tatum.html

if you are not sure, gotta ask larry tatum


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 27, 2003)

Those videos give me a headache.  From laughing to hard:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## compsolver (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *Those videos give me a headache.  From laughing to hard:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *




you mean the ones from:

www.haineskenpo.com


----------



## compsolver (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *1 guy has 2 web site.
> 
> don't know who this guy is. His video is fun too watch
> ...



Mr. Haines is no longer a student of Mr. Tatum.  He originally got his training from him but broke away.  He made several changes to American Kenpo and then formed his own called Five Animal Kenpo.


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 27, 2003)

I meant I was laughing at Mr.  Hanes.   Master Tatum has some awesome videos.  I like his his tips of the week.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by compsolver _
> *Mr. Haines is no longer a student of Mr. Tatum.  He originally got his training from him but broke away.  He made several changes to American Kenpo and then formed his own called Five Animal Kenpo. *



thank you for telling us that

i'm sure his 5 animal kenpo techniques *effective*  

no wonder why he doesn't tell everybody where he LEARNED kenpo from in his web site.

be careful......many SCAM nowsday........ :soapbox:  :soapbox:


----------



## compsolver (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *thank you for telling us that
> 
> i'm sure his 5 animal kenpo techniques *effective*
> ...



Mr. Haines will tell people in person or in email that he used to train under Mr. Tatum.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *thank you for telling us that
> 
> i'm sure his 5 animal kenpo techniques *effective*
> ...


Why should he refer to an organization he is no longer a part of?


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 27, 2003)

That is a good point.  My original organization is never brought up by me.


----------



## bdparsons (Oct 27, 2003)

you are never brought up by your original organization.

Ties to organizations and associations is like telling people who you're related to. Sometimes you no longer get along and neither part of the "family" wants to acknowledge the other. Sometimes the parting of ways is amicable, sometimes not.

It's a dirty world out there, all we can do is our own part to help clean it up.

Respects,
Bill Parsons


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 27, 2003)

Actually quite the contrary.  My old instructor is very well known for labeling people as disloyal and what not, but oh well to each his own.  I am happy with my life and my martial arts pursuits.  To me that is all that matters.:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Why should he refer to an organization he is no longer a part of? *



it doesn't matter if you belong or don't belong to 1 particular group. 

You should tell people up front where you OBTAINED your knowledge and SHOULD NOT wait for other to ask you that.

you have something to HIDE??? that is why you don't want people to know where you got your BB????

if you don't have anything to HIDE, why don't you let everybody KNOW????

that's simple

it is like Tracy brothers. These people let everybody know they LEARNED from Ed parker even though they are on their way now

i don't see anything wrong with that

whether it is bad or good, don't forget who you are and where you come from


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 27, 2003)

There is a difference.  i know where I came from.  However it is not always the student who forgets where they come from.  Some instructors are way more in the wrong than the student.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> * Some instructors are way more in the wrong than the student. *



can you be more specific???

thanks


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 27, 2003)

Well I am not going to mention names.  But hitting on students wifes.  Calling students disloyal if they want to  try a new art or school.  There are numerous things.  However as I stated, I am perfectly happy in my martial arts pursuit, and I love my current style, and nothing will change that.  However that certain instructor will have it come back and smack him in the face one of these days


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> * But hitting on students wifes.  Calling students disloyal if they want to  try a new art or school.     *



that is disgusting. Sorry to hear that. Hopefully, nobody got hurt in this situation even though i feel bad for the wife. Hope she is fine

word doesn't hurt much but a punch surely hurts a lot.

in some day, that instructor will pay his price for what he did. I would like to see him PAY a very HEAVY price for what he did.

these people are scumbag of society

Edit: if i want to change a school, i will never tell my instructor. Just simply DISAPPEAR

thank you for sharing that


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 28, 2003)

Not to mention, that he is married, and his wife works at the school with him.  He would do it right in front of her.  Believe me, he and I are no longer friends.  One of his top instructors left because he was hitting on his wife.  I posted a link earlier.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *Not to mention, that he is married, and his wife works at the school with him.  He would do it right in front of her.  Believe me, he and I are no longer friends.  One of his top instructors left because he was hitting on his wife.  I posted a link earlier. *



i don't see that link. Can you re-post it? thanks

he hit *his wife* or *somebody's wife*????

no criminal charged filed against this scumbag???

thanks


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 28, 2003)

No, he hit on his assistants wife.  I mean sexually.  Now his assistant left and is considered disloyal.  He has tons of students, but they are truly brainwashed.  People going from white to black in a year and a half.  1st to 5th in two years, and on and on.  The only tested rank he has is red dragon.  The rest are bought, or he made up the system.  His black belt in Taekwondo was bought from joon Rhee(spelling) he can't even show you all of the forms required for black.


www.wdob.net


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *No, he hit on his assistants wife.  I mean sexually.  Now his assistant left and is considered disloyal.  He has tons of students, but they are truly brainwashed.  People going from white to black in a year and a half.  1st to 5th in two years, and on and on.  The only tested rank he has is red dragon.  The rest are bought, or he made up the system.  His black belt in Taekwondo was bought from joon Rhee(spelling) he can't even show you all of the forms required for black.
> 
> 
> www.wdob.net *



after looking at the web site, it doesn't look like a dojo. This place has everything including Coke machine, fitness center.

if people consider this place "dojo", they are crazy.

smart people will leave ONLY stupid people are there.

i'm really suprised this place is not brought down or cop book this guy up

the world is very violent nowsday.

i'm glad that i spend every penny i have to learn how to defend MA

if i see this kind of guy on the street, i will teach them a lesson


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *it doesn't matter if you belong or don't belong to 1 particular group.
> 
> You should tell people up front where you OBTAINED your knowledge and SHOULD NOT wait for other to ask you that.
> ...


----------



## Shiatsu (Oct 28, 2003)

Believe me, it is the whole enchilada.  Black belt program, and everything else that a Mc Dojo has.  His two 5th degrees in White dragon became that from white in under three years.  It is very common in this school.  Including black belts that have never been really hit, and have a true sense of false hope.:soapbox:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

Touch'O'Death,

what is wrong with telling everybody I learned from A person and now i have my own system and don't relate to anybody

it's like jame ibrao.

isn't better ?????

at least, you show honesty instead of showing your BS


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *Believe me, it is the whole enchilada.  Black belt program, and everything else that a Mc Dojo has.  His two 5th degrees in White dragon became that from white in under three years.  It is very common in this school.  Including black belts that have never been really hit, and have a true sense of false hope.:soapbox: *



i am glad that you find your new home and you certainly are happy with what you have. Good luck to you..

good luck with your fellow there.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2003)

I screwed that last post up. its in the middle somewhere. Ok I guess I fixed it.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I screwed that last post up. its in the middle somewhere. Ok I guess I fixed it. *



dude, you need to go back *fix* my quote in your post


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *Touch'O'Death,
> 
> what is wrong with telling everybody I learned from A person and now i have my own system and don't relate to anybody
> ...


 I know not of the names you speak, but I hardly think one should announce personal flaws to sell a tape, but we will all be waiting for your open book tapes.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *dude, you need to go back *fix* my quote in your post *


 I didn't say I fixed it well.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I know not of the names you speak, but I hardly think one should announce personal flaws to sell a tape, but we will all be waiting for your open book tapes.
> Sean *



1-i never say i am this or that
2-i never sell anything because i don't have anything to sell

i am a simple guy

my open book is blank.  There is not much thing to fill at this point

btw, if you sell a tape without telling *more* *truth* about yourself, i will never want to buy your tapes because your tapes are NOT *authentic*

people must be crazy and stupid to buy this guy's tapes.

btw, it is NOT fair....it is SIMPLY a RIPP OFF


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *1-i never say i am this or that
> 2-i never sell anything because i don't have anything to sell
> 
> ...


Have you actualy seen these tapes? Is there somthing about them that is just bad dope or are you just upset about the name thing?


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Have you actualy seen these tapes? Is there somthing about them that is just bad dope or are you just upset about the name thing? *



i *reviewed* his short clips in the web this afternoon 

received BB from lary tatum and *create* his own system right away???

i'm impressed 

you are RIGHT this guy is very smart. 

the way he doesn't tell everybody who and where he received BB is a good reason NOT to come to *learn* 

i don't deal *dishonesty* people because they are full of  s**t and BS

the martial art world is bad because of these people. 

the less these people are, the better our world is


----------



## compsolver (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i *reviewed* his short clips in the web this afternoon
> 
> received BB from lary tatum and *create* his own system right away???
> ...



Mr. Haines didn't create his own system right away after receiving his bb from Mr. Tatum. He spent several years making changes and then created his system. He will tell anyone in person or email about his original training with Mr. Tatum.  How is that being dishonest? I've personally checked out Mr. Haines schools and feel he's very honest. So how is Mr. Haines bad?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i *reviewed* his short clips in the web this afternoon
> 
> received BB from lary tatum and *create* his own system right away???
> ...


Ok I'm fine with the no capital letters thing but I have no idea what you are saying. When was he dishonest? What is the ratio of said s***t to BS:shrug:  Are you a student of Larry Tatum's or do you not like Larry Tatum and his black belts? The guy must have been good enough to get a black belt under Mr. Tatum. According to Mr. Lear and Clyde O'brient, that would mean he knew the techs good enough to flow from one ideal to the next. Did he loose that ability once he started his own system? Why are you so convinced this man is a liar? I feel sorry for the guy and I've never heard of him until you started attacking his character.  
Sean


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by compsolver _
> *Mr. Haines didn't create his own system right away after receiving his bb from Mr. Tatum. He spent several years making changes and then created his system. He will tell anyone in person or email about his original training with Mr. Tatum.  How is that being dishonest? I've personally checked out Mr. Haines schools and feel he's very honest. So how is Mr. Haines bad? *



Seems to me you have a great loyality yourself to Mr. Haines. Are you  sure you are not one of his students trumpeting his system using this forum as free advertisment?:asian:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by compsolver _
> *Mr. Haines didn't create his own system right away after receiving his bb from Mr. Tatum. He spent several years making changes and then created his system. He will tell anyone in person or email about his original training with Mr. Tatum.  How is that being dishonest? I've personally checked out Mr. Haines schools and feel he's very honest. So how is Mr. Haines bad? *



if everybody makes a few changes and creates their own SYSTEM after receving their BB from another person SEVERAL YEARS, i'll not be suprised to see we have 999999999999 MA systems in the world by 2010.

keep up all the good work, guys. The best part is we should call each other *founder* of NOTHING from this time.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Ok I'm fine with the no capital letters thing but I have no idea what you are saying. When was he dishonest? What is the ratio of said s***t to BS:shrug:  Are you a student of Larry Tatum's or do you not like Larry Tatum and his black belts? The guy must have been good enough to get a black belt under Mr. Tatum. According to Mr. Lear and Clyde O'brient, that would mean he knew the techs good enough to flow from one ideal to the next. Did he loose that ability once he started his own system? Why are you so convinced this man is a liar? I feel sorry for the guy and I've never heard of him until you started attacking his character.
> Sean *



i am not a student of larry tatum. Oh yeah, you get a BB from this or that person doesn't mean that you are GOOD because if people are willing to pay for it and don't train hard, they can get what they want.

i'm tired of seeing people start to sell their own video tapes after creating their own SYSTEM and having a dojo for *several* years when they are NOT recognized by other in MA.

this kind of SCAM needs to be STOPPED.

whether this person is this or that, i'll let other to decide. I simply speak out with passion about 1 particular topic.

i don't hesitate to make my point even though it p*sses off people.


----------



## kenpo3631 (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> *Seems to me you have a great loyality yourself to Mr. Haines. Are you  sure you are not one of his students trumpeting his system using this forum as free advertisment?:asian: *


----------



## compsolver (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo3631 _
> *Seems to me you have a great loyality yourself to Mr. Haines. Are you  sure you are not one of his students trumpeting his system using this forum as free advertisment?:asian: *



no im not one of his students. just a person that was looking at a place to train. im not trumpeting his system as a free advertisement either. after having met Mr. Haines in person and viewing his classes and talking with him about his history with Larry Tatum per the Tatum link that someone posted i feel he's being honest. despite some of the negative comments on this thread about it i'm going to train there in the future. I sure wish some of the people with doubts that've posted were local to see what what i've experienced.


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by compsolver _
> *no im not one of his students. just a person that was looking at a place to train. im not trumpeting his system as a free advertisement either. after having met Mr. Haines in person and viewing his classes and talking with him about his history with Larry Tatum per the Tatum link that someone posted i feel he's being honest. despite some of the negative comments on this thread about it i'm going to train there in the future. I sure wish some of the people with doubts that've posted were local to see what what i've experienced. *



good luck with your training. If you have any problem in your learning from this place, i hope you don't tell us anything


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2003)

Good luck *compsolver*!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i am not a student of larry tatum. Oh yeah, you get a BB from this or that person doesn't mean that you are GOOD because if people are willing to pay for it and don't train hard, they can get what they want.
> 
> i'm tired of seeing people start to sell their own video tapes after creating their own SYSTEM and having a dojo for *several* years when they are NOT recognized by other in MA.
> ...


Why is it a scam and why is it wrong? My instructor has his own video series; so, I'm curious why you are against videos and against the founding of organizations. Last I checked a "punch was a punch and a kick was a kick"BU 
Sean
Ps I cant even begin to spell Urquedez so I that is whom I just quoted.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i am not a student of larry tatum. Oh yeah, you get a BB from this or that person doesn't mean that you are GOOD because if people are willing to pay for it and don't train hard, they can get what they want.
> 
> i'm tired of seeing people start to sell their own video tapes after creating their own SYSTEM and having a dojo for *several* years when they are NOT recognized by other in MA.
> ...


So Larry sold a black belt to the wrong guy? Sombody should ask him to stop selling them black belts willy nilly, I suppose. Ive been thinking of purchasing my third degree, whats it run? :shrug: 
Sean


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *So Larry sold a black belt to the wrong guy? Sombody should ask him to stop selling them black belts willy nilly, I suppose. Ive been thinking of purchasing my third degree, whats it run? :shrug:
> Sean *



i DIDN'T say larry sold bb to anybody. Let get this fact straight.

i speak in "general" and didn't point finger to anybody.

many folks out there are willing to buy belts NOT knowledge and TRICK other to *learn* from them


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Why is it a scam and why is it wrong? My instructor has his own video series; so, I'm curious why you are against videos and against the founding of organizations. Last I checked a "punch was a punch and a kick was a kick"BU
> Sean
> Ps I cant even begin to spell Urquedez so I that is whom I just quoted. *



i don't say selling MA video is wrong. If you look around, you will see *almost everybody" who OWNS dojo starts to sell video to other. 

it is getting out of control.

i fully explained my position about "www.haineskenpo.com"

there is no need for me to go back and repeat it again.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i don't say selling MA video is wrong. If you look around, you will see *almost everybody" who OWNS dojo starts to sell video to other.
> 
> it is getting out of control.
> ...


This is a free market economy(for the most part), and I don't see anything as being out of control persay. If your suggesting this form of money making and karate instruction should be brought under someones control then who should be in control? Your instructor? The karate police? What does other martial artists recognizing a name or not have to do with quality instruction? I reject that whole Mc Dojo concept anyway. Its not as if an eighth degree is going to magicly get one through the levels of skill faster or better than a 5th 6th or 7th degree. The hard work must be done by the student and only that student.
Sean


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *This is a free market economy(for the most part), and I don't see anything as being out of control persay. If your suggesting this form of money making and karate instruction should be brought under someones control then who should be in control? Your instructor? The karate police? What does other martial artists recognizing a name or not have to do with quality instruction? I reject that whole Mc Dojo concept anyway. Its not as if an eighth degree is going to magicly get one through the levels of skill faster or better than a 5th 6th or 7th degree. The hard work must be done by the student and only that student.
> Sean *



let me say this.

selling video is good as long as it is "LEGIT". I mean buying belt people should not sell any tapes to public because they already sold their soul and  conscience


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 28, 2003)

So if a guy makes a living at the art he devotes his life too, he has sold his soul. Well thats just great. Any time a rap star crosses over he has sold out and now any time a martial artist sells his skills to the public so that they might learn to defend themselves, is a liar and a cheat. I've heard these types of sentiments before. You must be one of "those" people. Good luck in life my friend, and welcome to the USA.
Sean


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2003)

I didn't see anything saying that he gave rank by video--just that he had what amounts to curriculum videos?

I _like_ having curriculum DVDs from my organization. I'm an old man--I can't be expected to remember everything!


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *So if a guy makes a living at the art he devotes his life too, he has sold his soul. Well thats just great. Any time a rap star crosses over he has sold out and now any time a martial artist sells his skills to the public so that they might learn to defend themselves, is a liar and a cheat. I've heard these types of sentiments before. You must be one of "those" people. Good luck in life my friend, and welcome to the USA.
> Sean *



you simply don't get it, do you????

if he devotes his life to buy belts from other people, i don't know what he really finds in his new system.

after buying belt or learn a couple years , a person can create a new MA system. I'm impressed


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *you simply don't get it, do you????
> 
> if he devotes his life to buy belts from other people, i don't know what he really finds in his new system.
> ...


So, he bought the belt from Larry Tatum and did not earn it? I thought we covered this already, and if you say, again, you don't mean Larry Tatum persay, then whom the hell are you talking about? 
Sean


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *So, he bought the belt from Larry Tatum and did not earn it? I thought we covered this already, and if you say, again, you don't mean Larry Tatum persay, then whom the hell are you talking about?
> Sean *



if you want to know if this guy bought belt from larry tatum, why don't you ask larry???? why ask me???? i don't know anything about it.

what did i mean "HE"??? i simply response to your statement. Whatever "HE" you prefer to.

it seems to me that you are  more confused when we discuss this.

a lot of MArtists buy belts out there. Don't you notice that?????


----------



## Bill Lear (Oct 30, 2003)

> *Originally posted by Touch'O'Death *
> 
> _According to Mr. Lear and Clyde O'brient, that would mean he knew the techs good enough to flow from one ideal to the next._



Let me get one thing straight with you... I presented this idea as a logical ideology for dealing with "what if" scenarios as they occur in Kenpo. Not a requirement for any rank. Please don't try to quote me out of context, and don't manipulate my statements to fit your crappy political agendas anymore! Thank you!

:soapbox:



> *Originally posted by Touch'O'Death *
> 
> _So, he bought the belt from Larry Tatum and did not earn it? I thought we covered this already, and if you say, again, you don't mean Larry Tatum persay, then whom the hell are you talking about?  _



1.) Do you know Larry Tatum?

2.) Do you know Trevor Haines?

3.) Where did you get the idea that Larry Tatum sells rank?

4.) Do *you* have a personal issue that would make it necessary for you to attack Larry Tatum's character publicly?

5.) Do *you* have a personal issue that would make it necessary for you to attack Trevor Haines' character publicly?

6.) What do you gain/loose by stating things like this?

7.) What is your favorite color?

:asian:


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *if you want to know if this guy bought belt from larry tatum, why don't you ask larry???? why ask me???? i don't know anything about it.
> 
> what did i mean "HE"??? i simply response to your statement. Whatever "HE" you prefer to.
> ...


What do you mean why am I asking you? Your the one making all the claims, I was pressing you for details.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *Let me get one thing straight with you... I presented this idea as a logical ideology for dealing with "what if" scenarios as they occur in Kenpo. Not a requirement for any rank. Please don't try to quote me out of context, and don't manipulate my statements to fit your crappy political agendas anymore! Thank you!
> 
> :soapbox:
> ...


Billy,
1. no
2. no
3. post on this thread made specificly by CoolKenpoDude.
4. I did no such thing
5. no, and once again I did no such thing
6. Clarification of posts made by Coolkenpodude
7. If I told you, then you would know.
8. I'll add eight... If you will read the posts I was trying to see "why" people think this guy is such a charlaton, I didn't start this thread, which you obviously didn't take the time to read
Sean


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 30, 2003)

Mod. Note.
Please, keep the conversation on topic..

-Michael
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Bill Lear (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Billy,
> 1. no
> 2. no
> ...



Further up on this thread you're implying that Larry Tatum sold rank to someone... can you explain that SEAN? or are you denying that now? :shrug:


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *What do you mean why am I asking you? Your the one making all the claims, I was pressing you for details. *



what claims?????
*
i NEVER say Haines bought belt from larry tatum here. do not turn around and blame everything on me.*

why don't you show my post which said "purchasing belt from larry tatum" here ???? 

if you can't do that, consider to drop your  blaming game and BS here 

you need to rest. It's a long day.*

don't try to say something when you don't have anything to say because it doesn't look on you.*


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *i *reviewed* his short clips in the web this afternoon
> 
> received BB from lary tatum and *create* his own system right away???
> ...


Billy this is the type of post I was responding to; so, yes I deny that I was making these claims. Once again I was seeking proof of claims such as this. The Topic is Brian Hains(so I thought) and was wondering why he deserved this sort of review. Once again please read the posts on this thread and yes I deny any wrong doing. 
Sean


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Billy this is the type of post I was responding to; so, yes I deny that I was making these claims. Once again I was seeking proof of claims such as this. The Topic is Brian Hains(so I thought) and was wondering why he deserved this sort of review. Once again please read the posts on this thread and yes I deny any wrong doing.
> Sean *



you quoted my post BUT it DID NOT mention anything about "purchasing belt" 

you are the one who did all that and blame everything on me.???? it's full of baloney

i don't know what kenpo2000 teachs you but I'm NOT impressed


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoolKempoDude _
> *you quoted my post BUT it DID NOT mention anything about "purchasing belt"
> 
> you are the one who did all that and blame everything on me.???? it's full of baloney
> ...


 Thats nice, another condemnation made sight unseen. 
Sean


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Thats nice, another condemnation made sight unseen.
> Sean *



you made FALSE claim and denied repeatedly. You are not that innocent.

* what goes around will come around. Remember that *
you begin to show your true side. Everybody will see it:soapbox: :soapbox:


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 30, 2003)

Mod. Note.
Please, keep the conversation polite and respectful.  Last chance guys.

-Michael Billings
-MT Moderator-


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

I tell you what, I don't want to die on this hill so I will politly let you make all the negative statements about me you want. I guess I'll heed the mods warning and walk away.
Sean


----------



## Bill Lear (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *I tell you what, I don't want to die on this hill so I will politly let you make all the negative statements about me you want. I guess I'll heed the mods warning and walk away.  *



Sean,

It looks like I may have misunderstood you... In hindsight it looks like you were trying to post sarcastically. If that was the case I am sorry.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *Sean,
> 
> It looks like I may have misunderstood you... In hindsight it looks like you were trying to post sarcastically. If that was the case I am sorry.  *


Thats cool, I really was attempting to defend Mr. Hains and Mr. Tatum.
Sean


----------



## Seig (Oct 30, 2003)

I'm very pleased to see you two were able to reconcile on at least this thread.  Let's continue a good thing!


----------



## CoolKempoDude (Oct 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *Sean,
> 
> It looks like I may have misunderstood you... In hindsight it looks like you were trying to post sarcastically. If that was the case I am sorry.  *



sarcastically??? you must be kidding me???

i don't see anything "sarcastically" in his post. Oh well.....


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 31, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## KENPOJOE (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bill Lear _
> *7.) What is your favorite color?
> 
> :asian: *



Dear Bill,
That was TOOOOOOOOOO funny!!!!
BEGOOD,
KENPOJOE


----------

